# Denver: KUSA Goes All-Digital on 4/16



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

There are 2 stations in Denver that will need to "flash cut" their analog signal to start using their final digital signal. KUSA (ch 9-16-9, NBC) has decided to make that cut on 4/16. The idea was to have all Colorado stations make the same flash cut at the same time so call centers can help everyone at the same time. So far there has been no word from the other Denver flash-cut station, KMGH, (ch 7-17-7, ABC).

Both stations have a weak temporary digital signal, KUSA by choice, KMGH by accident, and viewers wonder why they have trouble receiving them. Both stations are also hard-pressed to keep paying $4,000 a month in extra electric bills. Everybody else will keep their analog on until June.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

KMGH also announced They will flash cut on 4/16. KCNC (CBS) is already at full digital power on channel 35 and will leave analog channel 4 on until June, and possibly later as a nightlight.

KBDI is going digital on channel 13 and will have to wait for KRDO in Colorado Springs to kill their analog in June.

More details here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=16064045#post16064045


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Phil and Bill,
Thanks for posting this info. I'm helping my Mom with the transition via long distance. She can receive analog channels 7 and 9 just fine, but is having trouble with the digital UHF signals. I keep telling her: watch the analog for now... it should be fine after the transition when the digitals move to their VHF frequencies. I wasn't aware they would switch in April.

By the way Bill, do you work in radio? Do we know each other?? I used to be the CE at KIMN/KYGO back in the early 80's.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## BillRadio (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Scott,
Yes, I was with the J-P stations until 2007...a 20+ year run. I've been w/Ch 9 since 1994.

Phil,
KBDI has already dumped their analog. The antenna broke and they decided not to fix it. Squaw Mtn is a rough environment.

Fortunately, both channel 7 and 9 got permits to increase final digital signal power, so they should be acceptable to most viewers.


----------



## jdeitchler (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone having trouble getting KUSA this morning (04/09/2009 @ 0715 MDT) OTA?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I just saw this thread, yes they were. the digital transmitter was off the air. This did tell me that DirecTV has a fiber feed from KUSA as I turned on the DVR and the full HD signal was there.


----------

